# My first body spray setup



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Very first one ever. Was hoping to be a bit neater, but this was one of those jobs where every time we went in things were changed around.

Thanks killertoiletspider for your help on this!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks, but notice the 3 valves are off set? Well, thats because SHE told me there was to be 4 valves.
1) Overhead shower
2) Hand held wand
3) Upper jets
4) Lower jets

So, I told her she was one short and would have to get it. I come back and the other valve was not there yet. Then HE said there was only 3!

1) Overhead shower
2) Hand held wand
3) for ALL 4 jets!

He showed me a drawing of what he wanted, it had all 3 valves lined up horizontal. He said to just place the third one above and center the other 2. Oh well, if SHE dont like it SHE can take it up with HIM!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks good, the only thing I would have done differently was getting an additional control valve and splitting the body sprays to two per valve, but that is mostly because I am a picky bastard.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats what she wanted, but the husband wanted different. Whats a plumber to do?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Thats what she wanted, but the husband wanted different. Whats a plumber to do?


Well if she is like my wife then you will be adding it:laughing: Good job though bro it looks good....


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

Only thing I would have done different is - Cool Gel or a fire blanket! 


What size drain did you put in?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Floor drains here are required to be no smaller than 2", so it it a 2" drain


----------



## JCsPlumbing (Jul 1, 2008)

*Brand & GPM*

Looks nice. These are frustrating, time consuming, and worrisome to me. 

What brand is it and what's the GPM on the total sprays?

J.C.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Next time I get there I will look. 

Moen


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Did you follow the flip chart Moen provides, or wing it.
Looks good either way.


----------



## Juice (Nov 17, 2008)

pretty good, you should try to get even lengths to each body spray. tee off volume control and 90 to centre, run to height desired and tee off to each side. sorta like a capital "I" just give u more even flow. i ran a shower with a hand full of body sprays and uneven lengths and half my heads flowed strong and the farher ones were weak. pissed me off.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Juice,

I see your profile says you do anything, are you a plumber? Where you from and what code do you use? Can you give us an intro?


----------



## Juice (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Ron. I'm a plumber in Vancouver British columbia. we use the national canadian plumbing code and this coincides with the canada building code. I'll try to post some pics in the future of some of the custom showers I have built, some outta this world stuff. fully computerized, color changing rain heads,etc.. I look forward to talkin to everyone.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Juice said:


> Hi Ron. I'm a plumber in Vancouver British columbia. we use the national canadian plumbing code and this coincides with the canada building code. I'll try to post some pics in the future of some of the custom showers I have built, some outta this world stuff. fully computerized, color changing rain heads,etc.. I look forward to talkin to everyone.


Get them pictures up man. I wanna see them. Sounds cool.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That sounds cool, can't wait to see them, thanks for joining and letting us know a little more about you. :thumbsup:


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice job!

We are installing (2) nice custom showers with booster pumps and lots of body sprays, steam heads, fog free mirrors, surround sound, etc,etc, in the building I am working on now for one of the “stars”. I will post some pic’s when the rough is complete!


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

not bad bill, im was'nt a big moen fan until i used some of the showhouse mixers, and volume controls. they make a nice system. also one thing i do w/ customers is ask where they want the water from body sprays to hit them. usually its the middle of the back and the shoulders. ill measure the husband and wife and divide by 2 and w/ the range of the heads it usually works well for them. it seems wierd but every one has appreciated the detail.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I really like those Moentrol Pressure Balanced units and the Exact-Temp Thermostatic units. I believe down the road servicing them will be a lot nice than dealing with some of the Foo-Foo manufacturers I have used in the past like Harrington Brass and a few others. Parts was always a big headache.


----------



## Fingerz (Jan 1, 2009)

Hope those 1/2" incoming line are going to supply the gpm's needed.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Fingerz said:


> Hope those 1/2" incoming line are going to supply the gpm's needed.


The Moen systems with 1/2" valves come with body sprays that are 1.75 GPM.

They work quite well!:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You wouldnt be notching that T-post down here with it only being a 3-1/2" wall. It would have to be at least a 5-1/2" looks good though.


----------

